# deer



## adb551 (Sep 13, 2007)

I know this is kind of general, but how do I keep deer (or venison as you fancy educated folk call it) from drying out on the smoker?

I am a little scared about undercooking it, but I don't like how I always get it to come out like shoe leather either.


----------



## richtee (Sep 13, 2007)

Try mopping, or brining. Last shoulder I did I rubbed it down with bacon grease beforethe dry rub. Came out great. Here's a goos .pdf on venison care cleaning cooking, etc. from the University of Minnesoda, eh.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/foodsaf...amecookery.pdf


----------



## adb551 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Richtee.


----------



## linescum (Sep 15, 2007)

i always brine my venison, and when smoking(i usually do a whole hind quarter) i sometimes will stuff it with my favorite sausage and cover the outside with kunzlers thick cut bacon...take it to 175 to 180 and it for the most part will pull apart with a fork


----------



## goat (Sep 22, 2007)

I like to wrap it with the bacon of choice.  Seems to work for me.


----------

